# Just having fun!



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi all!
Just thought I'd share a picture I just made.










I just bought a book for working with Photoshop Elements 3. Learning lots of cool stuff. 
How do you like it?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

What book is it? What do you think of it so far? Have you worked with other books?

jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very creative... Looks like a combination of a flower and snowflake.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> What book is it? What do you think of it so far? Have you worked with other books?
> 
> jB


The book is: 
The Digital Photographers Guide to Photoshop Elements
Revised and updated for Photoshop Elements 3.0 by Barry Beckham. 2005
I like it so far.
I also have : 
Everyday Photoshop Elements 3.0 by Julie King. 2005
I like this one also.
I found both of these books at a cool used book store near here called Half-Price Books. Each one only cost $14.98. I had just seen one of the books at Barns & Noble for $29.95. Glad I didn't buy it there!


----------

